# Convert back to Manual control from Remote?



## TheDude88 (May 15, 2020)

Hello,  new to the forum.  I have an older Patio Fireplace and looking to get it back to working order.  It is a vent less propane for outdoor use.  The tile facade has crumbled due to weather and some of the electronics look past repair.  I no longer have the remote controller and not sure if the electrical circuitry would even work if I found it.  I cannot find a Model or Make of the fireplace itself but have attached pics of the controls/valve.  Is there anyway to convert this to a Manual fireplace with a flame control knob and keep it simple?   Simply looking to get it working again and don't need convenience of remote.  I would be happy to even have to manually light it each time vs buying a new fireplace.  I am very handy but this is my first crack at a gas fireplace.


----------



## DAKSY (May 16, 2020)

What you have looks pretty beat.
If you want to repair or replace that Dexen valve, 
module & controller, it might not be worth it...
This looks similar to what you have.









						Dexen MVK-EI Natural Gas Safety Pilot Valve Kit with Electronic Ignition
					

Dexen MVK-EI Natural Gas Safety Pilot Valve Kit with Electronic Ignition This natural gas safety pilot valve kit by Dexen has a capacity of 82,000 BTU with a 175? hi limit switch. It features fuel-saving electronic ignition and uses a low capacity 3V battery. The assembly is 24'' long and has




					www.efireplacestore.com


----------



## TheDude88 (May 16, 2020)

I found out it is a Dexen M-6003-3V valve.   I was hoping to go a cheaper route but thank you


----------

